# Urgent rescue placement needed for 4 yr old semi long hair tabby cat due to be PTS 5.



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Urgent rescue placement needed for 4 yr old semi long hair tabby cat due to be PTS 5.00 TODAY!!!!

Please cross post everywhere to try to save this poor cat

This cat is in North London

We don't have any pictures of him, we are told that he was found as a stray , he has cat flu and is on antibiotics. He was tested for FIV etc and came back negative.He is not feral but is quite nervous.
A lady has called as she has called every rescue she can possibly think of and none will take him. She has been told that the cat will be put to sleep at about 5-5.30 today if no rescue is found to take him, so we don't have long to save him.

Please please can any rescues help this poor boy?

Please email me at [email protected] or answer the thread on our site which can be found by clicking the following link

Urgent rescue placement needed for 4 yr old semi long hair tabby cat due to be PTS 5.00 TODAY!!!! London

Thank you for taking the time to read this

Best wishes The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

have you tried catcoonz to see if she has space for him. i know she will help if at all possible. good luck with the little fellow


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Nope whats that name of her rescue?


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Have emailed you x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

kelly-joy said:


> Nope whats that name of her rescue?


grace haven.
Home - GraceHaven


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ive just set up my own family run rescue, i have been cpl checked as i used to hand rear for them.
I am happy to foster if somebody can get the cat to me as today with the snow i dont have any transport.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Somebody please help with the transport.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

catcoonz - fantastic, i just offered my second spare room if transport was available 

What are we like


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

catcoonz where are you located?

We need a rescue or rescue with foster home in North London or close to it, as the cat is being put to sleep about 5 - 5.30pm so cat needs to be out before then, we got less then 2 hours to get him out and into foster home or rescue


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

also as you are a new rescue to us , we will require the following from you if you do take him, proof of vacs, neuter and Mirco chipping.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Emails are playing up i cant get hold of kelly nor can i post on the internet animla lifeline, i am happy to pay anybody to save this cat.
i can put the cat in my bedroom this is no problem.
we only have 2 hours..... can we please save this cat.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Can anyone bring him to me i am in SW London????


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Crossposted catcoonz. we need to find transport people - my emails are working but i have no contacts - anything i can do?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

just an idea as transport may be difficult at present with the weather, but is there maybe a vets in that area that would hold onto him until transport could be sorted


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im near abingdon and have my own cats that are all vaccinated and microchipped but not neutered as i also breed.
If you mean this rescue cat needs to be neutered, vaccinated and microchipped thats no problem, i can have that done...sorry i didnt understand the question properly.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

cant even get there on the train as services supsended from our local line


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Does this have to be a registered rescue placement, can anybody like me not registered have him safe for now then we can always move him when time permits, surely anybody with a spare room would do until he is safe.


----------



## Poppycat (Sep 9, 2011)

I've just sent an email to Kelly Joy but will post here as well:

Hi Kelly

I have just seen your post about the cat in North London. Unfortunately I can't help with fostering but will pay for him / her to be admitted to a vet for treatment and or boarding to buy some extra time. I've just driven home across London and the traffic is diabolical so would be best not to try and move him now.

Let me know if boarding somewhere is a viable option & I'll call the place and make payment.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Poppycat, that is such a kind hearted and wonderful thing to offer.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

what about finding out what vets are going to be putting him to sleep - couldn't someone talk to them to organise something. surely vets do not like destroying animals if they can be saved


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

There is no need for this little one to be put to sleep surely not when there so much help here both financial and physical??


----------



## petergettins (Sep 23, 2011)

Well done PoppyCat that's a great offer, I was in the middle of typing saying I would offer to pay for him to go in a cattery for a few days if needs be, but you beat me to it. I'll chip in as well, I can send you a cheque. As cats galore has just said if the vet knows he has a potential rescue place & just needs a few days for the weather to settle for transport and we'll chip in for his housing they'll relent on pts.
Pete


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

cats galore said:


> what about finding out what vets are going to be putting him to sleep - couldn't someone talk to them to organise something. surely vets do not like destroying animals if they can be saved


I agree or the current placement should be notificed of the rescue since it's not clear where he is at the moment! Where in North London is he?

Of all the times for this to occur.....in this weather! No idea what weather is like up there but round here not good for travel.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Oxfordshire has had quite abit of snow, roads are passable but traffic i have been told and the snow in London is heavy.
Of all days to need an urgent rescue, shame it wasnt yesterday.
I hope this cat will be saved.


----------



## Poppycat (Sep 9, 2011)

Kelly is finding out about boarding so fingers crossed.

Money not an issue, but thanks for offers of chipping in anyway.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Arent you lot so great-everyone doing whatever they can to help save this poor cat.!!!!!

Hope things work out well-will keep on checking
maureen


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

hope it works out as well for the poor boy.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for updating Poppycat. I'm hopeful there will be a good outcome.

Actually by 'boarding' do you mean boarding at vets or elsewhere? Gosh, I find myself wondering about the cat's true owner who may well still be located. I gather a member of the public is currently on his case?


----------



## petergettins (Sep 23, 2011)

Just another thought on boarding, the cattery I use is Loggerheads in Chingford, which is literally 5 min of the North Circ in North London so could be close to where he currently is. Mandy charges £8.50 a day and I would think there would be space. They close at 5 & then she is usually there at 11 on a Sat, so maybe that would work as somewhere for him to go for a few days if someone can get him there 
Catteries in East London - Loggerheads Cattery
020 8531 2134


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Would they be willing to take him Peterg if he has cat flu though? Sounds reasonably priced and well located, otherwise.


----------



## Poppycat (Sep 9, 2011)

Just read this on the Animal Lifeline forum from KJ:

_This boy will be safe, just got to sort transport to get him there but it isn't far at all so hopefully we should be able to sort in time_

Sounds like he's going to a nearby foster or rescue. 

Offer still stands for paid boarding somewhere if necessary.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just read the cat is safely on his way.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Just saw this now....is he really sorted? I am in East London if I can be of any help


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

On ALUK it says he is already being transported, i dont know where but maybe the cattery agreed to take him, hopefully somebody will give more of an update soon.


----------



## petergettins (Sep 23, 2011)

great news, sounds like he's going to be OK. :thumbup: Let's hope for an update in a bit.
Just goes to show how much forums like this & the ALUK one can help in these situations. Nice one everyone


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Fantastic


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

I saw that he's on his way to safety, but if you need any help I live in north London and can travel by bus/tube (car when not in this weather) if you need anything even if it's just an overnight stay. I do have two cats and a dog but I can restrict them all from my bedroom if he needs a room. 
Really hope he's okay.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

thank you ladies, this cat is now safe yay! (sorry just trying to get round everywhere I posted to say he is safe now)


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

brilliant news:thumbup:


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Fantastic - and thank you for the email update too


----------

